# Did the neighbor kids ruin my dog?



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

My two year old male yellow lab growls at kids. He is friendly as can be around adults but i when I take him on his walk and some kids are passing by he growls at them. I am thinking it could be the neigbor kids because I have caught them teasing him on two different occasions. They were poking a stick at him into his kennel, and another time climbing up on it. Who knows how many other times I did not catch them doing this.

I have a one year old daughter and he is fine with her. He treats her like one of the family. (constantly licking her face) However because of his actions towards other kids I watch him like a hawk around her.

What do I do, get rid of him or can this be fixed.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have had the same trouble with neighbor kids in the past.Just take your dog to parks,soccer games etc..etc.. where there are crowds of friendly kids and your Labrador should be fine.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Easier to get rid of it then have it bite some kid. I'm not a dog owner so easier said then done I suppose.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

He can be fixed. You will have to work with him though.

My question for you is why do you let them tease him? I know you are not sitting silent but have you said anything to the parents? If the problem has happened more than once, then you need to get their parents involved. If the parents don't do anything, make some thing happen. EX. Have the cops come after over to their house and talk to the parents. If they are teasing him on your property and you don't want then there, they are tresspassing, and harrassing.

Now for helping the problem. Take him on walks where kids play (on leash of course). Don't go twords the kids but walk him and play with him in areas where kids are playing. This will take a few times as he already has a grudge. Have him sit and watch the kids play.

One other question is, does he still growl at kids when he's not on your property?

Don't give up, give more.....
But one thing for sure is that the teasing he is getting in the kennel has to stop!!!


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

For the love of Pete, don't punish the dog for YOUR mistakes. Yes your mistakes. Your responsibility as an owner is to provide a safe environment.

You can work through it. It doesn't sound too bad. He is only growling (defensive posturing), not lunging and snapping (offensive). Lots of positive socialization and a very close eye.

And keep those little bastards out of your yard. Call the cops. Animal cruelty and trespass are pretty serious stuff.


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

Maverick, I have not said anything to the parents, but I agree I am going to have to. You see I am still at work when the kids get out of school so I am not sure if this is when it is happening or what.

Thanks for all the help guys. I will get him around kids more. I have been hesitant to do this just because I am worried it might turn into more than just a growl.

Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its not a good situation and could easily go the wrong way.

You demonstrate all these things first so the kids know what to do.

I would use the kids to correct it. Cook some hot dogs let them cool, slice them into little hunks about a 1/2 inch thick. Have the kids come to the kennel everyday and feed him a hotdog through the fence
( again you do this first and show them how to give the slices to the dog so the dog knows what they are trying to give him and the kids know what to do) until he is wagging his tail waiting for the hot dog, then when you are sure hes figured out the kids mean goodies and is acting friendly do the same outside the fence, if your dog likes to retrieve let him retrieve some of their throws, use a ball if they are little kids. Have them give him a reward after each retrieve.

If the dog is well trained have the kid give him the sit command( you demonstrate it first) before giving the hotdog slices so the dog learns to mind the kids and accept the fact that people are higher ranked in the pack than he is.

Explain to the kids they are not to feed him anything without you being present, most kids are OK and if you explain that you need their help to make him like kids they will probably want to help.

IF the neighbor kids are real young start with some bigger kids that will understand what you are doing.

You have to get the dog to associate kids with something good


----------

